# Soldiers who smoke



## InfantryWannabee (17 Apr 2005)

I'm no smoker, never have been, never will be. I just thought of something I thought was interesting though: are there a lot of soldiers in the canadian forces who smoke nowadays? I know there was a lot of them a long time ago, but I thought maybe with the whole health craze north americas gone through in the last little while the numbers may have decreased.


----------



## infamous_p (17 Apr 2005)

yes there are.. lol

smoking is literally a national sport in the army.


----------



## Gouki (17 Apr 2005)

I will quote one of the funniest things I've ever heard personally on base:

It was while I was working in the GSH, around 1600hrs when the 2VP were just finishing group PT. About 5 or 6 guys in a smaller group walked by my desk and stopped before going outside. One pulled out a pack of cigarettes and said;

"Gentlemen, let us replenish our energy by the smoking of a cigarette" in a mock english accent. In a similar manner, another one said "My friends, to cancer" as he held up his smoke. The five then went out and each lit up and left to head back to Kapyong.

And I think that about answers the question


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Apr 2005)

I think I have noticed a decline in smoking since I first started in 1971.


----------



## old medic (17 Apr 2005)

Try this thread as well : 

Smoking
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/918.0.html


----------



## Gunner (17 Apr 2005)

I would say only about 20 per cent of soldiers smoke anymore.  Who can afford to?  Some just smoke on deployment or on exercise...


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (17 Apr 2005)

Gunner said:
			
		

> I would say only about 20 per cent of soldiers smoke anymore.   Who can afford to?   Some just smoke on deployment or on exercise...



Wonder who??  :-X

 ;D


----------



## Gunner (17 Apr 2005)

> Wonder who??



Don't break the first rule of deployment... :threat:


----------



## aesop081 (17 Apr 2005)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Don't break the first rule of deployment... :threat:



Which is " get  drunk upon return and blad out everything about everyone to your wife/girlfreind so everyone knows" rule  ;D

end sarcasm !


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (17 Apr 2005)

There is alot better support network these days for smokers that want to quit (ie: the butt out program and prizes from canex for the spring "I QUIT" program.And with the price of smokes rising combined with the no smoking near defence buildings makes smoking too much of a pain in the a**.


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Apr 2005)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I think I have noticed a decline in smoking since I first started in 1971.


I agree with you Tommy also the imbibing of a good pint or two.
But there again it's a new Generatiion were some of said Generation can't handle the life so to speak.


----------



## DogOfWar (17 Apr 2005)

I dont smoke. But when Im doing anything with the Navy I do. I didnt and I always got tasked while others stood around smoking. So being a keen indivdual I started smoking and now I dont have that problem. I just kind've stand around with a ciggie in my hand...suckers.


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Apr 2005)

When I did my BMQ/SQ last summer, 6 of us in a platoon of 50 smoked. By the time we left Shilo, there were 23 in the platoon who smoked regularly, plus 6 or 7 who did so in the field.

I remember a MCpl once asking me why I smoked so much in the field. I told him I wanted to enhance the cancer content in my body. Didn't bug me about smoking again


----------



## 48Highlander (17 Apr 2005)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> I agree with you Tommy also the imbibing of a good pint or two.
> But there again it's a new Generatiion were some of said Generation can't handle the life so to speak.



Hey, it's YOUR generation that's bringing about all the non-smoking legislation there gramps   ;D   My generation's too young to be making rules about not smoking in the mess and around defense establishments.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Apr 2005)

Know what? I've been smoking since I was thirteen, been drinking about the same, was out of the house living on my own at 14 1/2. I'm now in my fifties, haven't changed anything and don't want to. Don't infringe on anyone else, if I can help it, and am sympathetic and obliging to those that don't share my lifestyle. I only ask the same in return. Don't preach to me or treat me like the plaque. You don't have to like my lifestyle to like me. I know what I'm doing and the consequences involved. I don't need convincing or preaching. I'll quit when I'm ready or dead. On my terms, my choice, not societies.


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Apr 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Know what? I've been smoking since I was thirteen, been drinking about the same, was out of the house living on my own at 14 1/2. I'm now in my fifties, haven't changed anything and don't want to. Don't infringe on anyone else, if I can help it, and am sympathetic and obliging to those that don't share my lifestyle. I only ask the same in return. Don't preach to me or treat me like the plaque. You don't have to like my lifestyle to like me. I know what I'm doing and the consequences involved. I don't need convincing or preaching. I'll quit when I'm ready or dead. On my terms, my choice, not societies.



Seen, and agree.


----------



## Gayson (18 Apr 2005)

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> I dont smoke. But when Im doing anything with the Navy I do. I didnt and I always got tasked while others stood around smoking. So being a keen indivdual I started smoking and now I dont have that problem. I just kind've stand around with a ciggie in my hand...suckers.



That's like people who stand around in the field holding a pick axe or shovel.  A Mcpl comes along looking for a hand in some work and asks the soldier what they are doing to which they reply "I was told to hold this".  The Mcpl leaves and the young pte continues to stand there doing nothing, holding his shovel.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (18 Apr 2005)

Mopo_26 said:
			
		

> When I did my BMQ/SQ last summer, 6 of us in a platoon of 50 smoked. By the time we left Shilo, there were 23 in the platoon who smoked



That's entirely the result of being in Shilo.  ;D


----------



## Trinity (18 Apr 2005)

If you really want to make friends.. or enemies...
And you don't smoke

On long exercises... guys run out of smokes.. and if there
is no canteen........

Stowe a few packs in your ruck.  Amazing the markup you can
get off desperate smokers.

Is it nice? NO.  I've never done it.. but I've seen people
pay through the nose on exercise when they've run out.

Now... if you don't want to have friends.. go ahead and try that.


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Apr 2005)

I never run out of smokes in the field. My Utility pouch generally contains a carton of smokes, 2 packs of Captain Black's cigars, and maybe a couple of Cubans. You'd be surprised how many officers come to get cigars when they find out about them


----------



## Trinity (18 Apr 2005)

I'm liking the new tact vest...

4 mag pouches for  ......  wait I don't carry magazines in the field......

hrm.. chocolate bars fit nicely... what else can I put in there.....

I haven't figured out a good use for my grenade pouch yet.
I'm always loaded down with candy to hand out to the troops as
little pick me ups...


----------



## themaskeduser (18 Apr 2005)

tried carrying one of those flasks in the grenade pouch?
speaking of which
when you got buddies coming for your smokes, any of em ever made any offers per se?


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Apr 2005)

I had an officer offer me 25 bucks for one of my Cubans, and I'd only spent 15 per. And I've had guys desperate for smokes offer me 15$ for a pack of smokes. But the general agreed upon payment for a pack of smokes is either, get me a pack later, or beer


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Apr 2005)

Hmmm....Smoking......Well, I'm trying to quit, but here's the rub.  I'm not doing it for "health" or the good of Mother Earth, I'm doing it for Me (more specifically, my bank account).  I saw a car stereo for sale, and I thought "man, if I didn't smoke this week, I could just go get it".  Well, I could do that right now if I wanted to, but that's not the point.  So, that's my mini-goal.  I still believe that smoking is not as harmful to health as "they" would lead us to believe, but that's another point in another thread on another site.

In the meantime, I shall only "cyber smoke" thusly:
 :evil:


----------



## x-grunt (18 Apr 2005)

> I still believe that smoking is not as harmful to health as "they" would lead us to believe, but that's another point in another thread on another site



Having buried both a good friend and also my mother from cancer caused by smoking, I'll say you're very, very wrong. But then again, you are right that this is the topic of other threads. 

Good luck with the stereo purchase, hope you make your goal.


----------



## Cliff (18 Apr 2005)

I can't think of a better way to give away your position, than by lighting up. It's a nasty habit and one well worth giving up.


----------



## TCBF (18 Apr 2005)

"wait I don't carry magazines in the field......"

Why not?  Padre or no, you have to defend yourself and the wounded.

Tom


----------



## mover1 (18 Apr 2005)

I used to smoke. But I gave it up. Now I can smell people who smoke a hallways away. I can tell in pictures or in passing who smokes by the yellow on their fingers. 
It was the hardest thing I have ever done ( quitting) Almost as hard as reading posts written by reservists slagging CIC or telling how hard the army is.
Seriously though. Smoke em if you got em, just do us all a favour and put the butts in a but can or pocket them. Snow banks eventually melt and I don't like cleaning up cigarette butts any more than you do.
BTW the reservist comment was done in the spirit of jocularity and if you took offence from it then step back from the computer, have a smoke and chill the F*** out.


----------



## Glorified Ape (18 Apr 2005)

I was the only one out of 38 ocdts that smoked on IAP. My fireteam partner was an occasional smoker (primarily in the field), so it wasn't AS bad on exercises. 

It's a good way to meet different people on course. I wouldn't have had any real opportunity to interact with recruits if I hadn't smoked. Luckily, one of my Sgts smoked so he was sympathetic to the cause when requests were made to smoke. 

I never really realized how much of an affect it has on you until I noticed how bitchy I would get if I didn't get a semi-regular injection of nicotine. I remember coming off the course-end ruck march, doing the fireman's carry, and making a B-line to the nearest butt can for a smoke. Everyone looked at me like I was nuts but I knew.... oh yes I knew... the sweet sweet bliss of smoking after strenuous exercise.


----------



## KevinB (18 Apr 2005)

Chew - you can do that on ruck marches etc.


----------



## mover1 (18 Apr 2005)

CHEW??????? 
Man thats gross. 
Ask any woman what they think of guys who chew........
But I guess its cool if your into looking like you just ate a big s*** sandwich.


----------



## dutchie (18 Apr 2005)

I used to smoke, and I don't regret quitting for a second, but......I will always remember how pleasant a smoke is after exercise, how much of a morale boost a smoke is in the field on a shitty ex, etc. But I also won't forget the hassle of keeping them dry in the field, having to find room for them, the stink of my uniform with field stripped butts in my pocket, and the lung butter I generated when I had a cough, yuck!



			
				mover1 said:
			
		

> CHEW???????
> Man thats gross.
> Ask any woman what they think of guys who chew........
> But I guess its cool if your into looking like you just ate a big s*** sandwich.



Your girl isn't in the field with you, is she? Some guys can't chew, just find it too harsh or gross. But for those smokers that can, it's really liberating - no prob with light discipline, no stink, no fire hazard. Just pinch, park, and enjoy! Just don't swallow, or you're in for a world of hurt if your not used to it!

My 2 cents..


----------



## mover1 (18 Apr 2005)

I was never ad Gung-Ho as people on here seem to be. If I wanted (really f***ing needed) a smoke i usually had one. whether it be smoked in a can, in a shell scrape, cupped in my hands, rain jacket. even with the smoke in an empty shell casing.Back of a truck, in the crapper.  I didn't care. Its only an ex anyways. 
the post PT smoke was the best right after hacking a lung up.


And no there was no girlfriend in the field. just the odd hobbit from 4 Svc Bn


----------



## Trinity (18 Apr 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "wait I don't carry magazines in the field......"
> 
> Why not?  Padre or no, you have to defend yourself and the wounded.
> 
> Tom



Um.. nope

Not even allowed to hold/carry a weapon unless i'm clearing it.
Can't sit behind a crew served wpn. 

Orders from Chap General.  

there was a thread on this... i posted sections of the chaplains manual....


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (18 Apr 2005)

"CHEW? 
Man thats gross. 
Ask any woman what they think of guys who chew........
But I guess its cool if your into looking like you just ate a big s*** sandwich."

Ask any woman what they think of guys who smoke!


----------



## RyanNS (18 Apr 2005)

So whats the deal with officers smoking? Someone mentioned that a few would smoke cigars, but is smoking cigarettes severely frowned upon or taboo thing for officers to do? I'm currentely in the process of DEO'ing and could see myself lighting up in front of other future officers only to end up on the recieving end of the dirtiest looks ever.


----------



## combat_medic (18 Apr 2005)

Recceguy: Even though I've never smoked, I think your points about preaching to the smokers is quite legitimate. No point in forcing your beliefs in others. That being said, I've met some very uncourteous smokers in my time who think it's perfectly acceptable to blow smoke in your face while you're eating a meal. Not as much of a problem here in BC now that there's no smoking indoors, but whenever I go back to Alberta, I find it very unappealing to try to digest a meal in a restaurant that's filled with smoke. Bad habits are one thing, but to have to be surrounded by someone else's bad habit is quite unappealing. 

As far as chewing tobacco, I've seen more of it in the army than anywhere else. I think the Canex in Wainwright sells the stuff by the crate. In fact, the military is the only place where I've seen guys carry around empty pop bottles full of brownish spit where they discard their tobacco juice. Gross, yes, but it's their bad habit, and they're keeping it to themselves. I'm told chewing tobacco can also help keep you awake on a long ex... not like that's incentive enough to try the stuff, but to each their own. Plenty of guys do it ONLY on ex or on course because their girlfriend/wife/significant other hates it, and it's the only time they're away long enough to indulge. I assume that part of the post-ex scrub down for them will involve a thorough brushing and mouthwashing.


----------



## pronto (18 Apr 2005)

well, RyanNS, (Don't flame me for this guys), but smoking is seen as something a little declasse of late... The old "A-hem - only the lower classes smoke, old bean" kind of thing. Cee-gars are OK, but only good ones... (no white owls for the officer class..) Pipes are kinda cool too

and yes - I used to smoke (mostly in the field) gave it up a long time ago.


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Apr 2005)

The best was being in the smoking area, enjoying my end of march smoke, and one of my instructors running me down because I owed him some puchups. pumped off 40 while finishing my smoke.

We actually had a guy who would smoke his pipe while doing push-ups. We called them pipe-ups


----------



## InfantryWannabee (19 Apr 2005)

Good points combat_medic and recceguy.

And Mopo: heh, pipe-ups


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Apr 2005)

Chicks dig guys who smoke (just kidding)
As for officers and smoking, hey, whatever.
As for girls who smoke, well, what better way to break the ice than with "Hey, sugar, need a light?" 

Now, let us CYBER smoke
:evil:


----------



## mover1 (19 Apr 2005)

Smoking its just not in style anymore. Besides who can affort to do it now adays?
Really the officer thing with smoking, who cares, never knew it was an issue till some tard brought it up on here.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Apr 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Smoking its just not in style anymore. Besides who can affort to do it now adays?


The more "not in style"...doesn't that make it cool?  There are ways to afford it, but hey, sometimes the "authorities" don't like it when you neglect to feed your family 
(second day without a smoke, and still no homicides!!!!)


:evil:


----------



## mover1 (19 Apr 2005)

I quit and I snuck a few smokes at work for about four months. My wife caught me and basically acused me of cheating on her.

"well if you lied about smoking then what or who else did you lie to me about......"

keep it up and if you break down just try to go as long as possible till the next one....


Now I  just cook up some meth to get me through the day........


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Apr 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> I quit and I snuck a few smokes at work for about four months. My wife caught me and basically acused me of cheating on her.
> 
> "well if you lied about smoking then what or who else did you lie to me about......"


Are we married to the same woman, or are all women the same?  j/k

Well, cyber smoking (and patches) does it for me

Thanks for the encouragement.



:evil:

PS: I DO find them fun to drive!!!!!!


----------



## mover1 (19 Apr 2005)

After a bit she calms down. 
Then she wants you to do crazy stuff like buy her things with all the money you saved.


----------



## strauss (19 Apr 2005)

If you don't want to hear me preach about how fu*king distgusting smoking is, don't smoke in front of me. Smoking in front of non-smokers is inadvertently preaching them so smoke. If you guys want to get your break every 10min, fine with me, just keep that sh*t to yourselves.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (19 Apr 2005)

Many years ago when I was RSS in Edmonton, our unit was visited by the Prairie Region RSM, an artilleryman.  While visiting he asked where people go for a smoke.  I gave him the directions and mentioned that he may want to grab Sgt ****** as he is the only person in the building who smokes.  The RSM found this an opportune time to pass his philosophy on to me.  He said "I have respect for people who have never smoked, and I have respect for people who do smoke."  "But I have no respect for people who used to smoke and don't any more, and do you know why?"    "Because they are  quitters and I have no respect for people who are quitters."


----------



## Infanteer (19 Apr 2005)

That's the dumbest things I've ever heard....


----------



## Greywolf (19 Apr 2005)

The thing that annoys me is that people throw their butts on the ground after a smoke.  I mean, how hard is it to take it and drop it into the butt can?!  I hate having to pick up cigarette butts.  You know what I find?  Most of the butts were around the butt can.  

Yeah, yeah, we had to do clean up around our buildings today.  The amount of butts we picked up can fill up a whole garbage bag!


----------



## winchable (19 Apr 2005)

I threw out all my cigarettes and switched to hookah and narghile, imagine the neighbours faces when I sit outfront in the afternoon with my 3 foot hookah, apple and/or vanilla tobacco and 6 espressos before work.
Somehow I doubt it would go over well in the field....


----------



## Danjanou (19 Apr 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> I threw out all my cigarettes and switched to hookah and narghile, imagine the neighbours faces when I sit outfront in the afternoon with my 3 foot hookah, apple and/or vanilla tobacco and 6 espressos before work.
> Somehow I doubt it would go over well in the field....



I dunno you could always modify a camelback 8)

I'm surprised there Che, I always picured you as a cigar man myself. A nice hand rolled Cohiba Lancero perhaps.


----------



## Gouki (19 Apr 2005)

Pipe-ups .... ahhahaha!

What has always surprised me though - esp. with the infantry, is the guys who can smoke a pack a day and run like gazelles. HOW do they manage this?? I mean really now, I know it affects people differently but I see people smoking all the time and they are healthy as ox's.

I know the entire "well down the road.." thing but not everyone particularly cares about "down the road" I'm just wondering how these guys do it. I used to smoke and quit because of the health effects it had on running and to be truthful I'm a little envious of these SOB's who can smoke without losing much of their athletic performance.

Let it be known to any soldier here that if you can smoke and stil run 5km in a great time, I hate you.


----------



## winchable (19 Apr 2005)

The problem with me and cigars is that I have a tendency to inhale them as a natural gut result of smoking cigarettes.

I suppose I could modify my camel back into a hookah, but It would just be too difficult to explain that it's not a water bong.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Apr 2005)

That's right I forgot. 

For those interested we were actually able to get a picture of our esteemed Moderator and former medical student, turned sixties pop icon.

http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=Humour/photo_6.JPG


----------



## RyanNS (19 Apr 2005)

I am one of those guys who smokes, albeit not heavily 2-3 packs a week for the past 10 years, but doesn't suffer athletically. This is a negative thing though because I do want to quit for health reasons ie. cancer, but I don't see any negative affects from it and I kid myself into thinking I am doing no harm. I can run most of my non-smoking friends into the ground, but this doesn't change the fact that smoking is gross, stupid and deadly to smokers and non-smokers.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (19 Apr 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> I was the only one out of 38 ocdts that smoked on IAP. My fireteam partner was an occasional smoker (primarily in the field), so it wasn't AS bad on exercises.
> 
> It's a good way to meet different people on course. I wouldn't have had any real opportunity to interact with recruits if I hadn't smoked. Luckily, one of my Sgts smoked so he was sympathetic to the cause when requests were made to smoke.
> 
> I never really realized how much of an affect it has on you until I noticed how bitchy I would get if I didn't get a semi-regular injection of nicotine. I remember coming off the course-end ruck march, doing the fireman's carry, and making a B-line to the nearest butt can for a smoke. Everyone looked at me like I was nuts but I knew.... oh yes I knew... the sweet sweet bliss of smoking after strenuous exercise.



Did the exact same thing after the ruck/firemans carry on my course. Got voluntold to be marker missed the "expend all remaining ammo", bit due to a task I was handed and ended up carrying a a C9 AWA a few boxes. It was a good go (that'll teach me when to keep my mouth shut...well probably not). Finished, droped my pack, and lit up to darts. Course Officer walks by, does a double take, "what the fuck?!" "First Smoke I worked for all course, sir"  

Sweet nicotine after exertion.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (19 Apr 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Pipe-ups .... ahhahaha!
> 
> What has always surprised me though - esp. with the infantry, is the guys who can smoke a pack a day and run like gazelles. HOW do they manage this?? I mean really now, I know it affects people differently but I see people smoking all the time and they are healthy as ox's.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be envious of that. I have prommised myself to quit when I notcie adverse effects on my PT. Having not, I find no motivation to quit.


----------



## strauss (19 Apr 2005)

And to the people at NDHQ who lean up against the NO SMOKING signs and lit their cigerettes, what makes you so fucking special? There is a reason why you can't smoke beside the doors, we don't want to breathe that crap!


----------



## winchable (19 Apr 2005)

> For those interested we were actually able to get a picture of our esteemed Moderator and former medical student, turned sixties pop icon



Yeah, I've let myself go alot since the first photograph was taken.
Kids that's what smoking will do to you, it can turn you from a handsome young rogue into an old Cuban wino...swear to god.


----------



## Glorified Ape (19 Apr 2005)

strauss said:
			
		

> If you don't want to hear me preach about how fu*king distgusting smoking is, don't smoke in front of me. Smoking in front of non-smokers is inadvertently preaching them so smoke. If you guys want to get your break every 10min, fine with me, just keep that sh*t to yourselves.



How does that work? If I'm drinking a cup of water in front of you, does that mean I'm preaching to you to drink water? That's ridiculous. Are smokers supposed to make sure they're fully concealed from your sight every time they want to smoke? If a smoker's smoking where they're not supposed to be, you're right - they shouldn't be doing it. If they're in the designated area and you're nearby, tough. Stand upwind or something. 



			
				Steve said:
			
		

> Pipe-ups .... ahhahaha!
> 
> What has always surprised me though - esp. with the infantry, is the guys who can smoke a pack a day and run like gazelles. HOW do they manage this?? I mean really now, I know it affects people differently but I see people smoking all the time and they are healthy as ox's.
> 
> ...



Being a smoker really wasn't a hindrance for me when compared to my being out of shape. Once I got into some semblance of decent shape, I could keep up with the platoon without problems even though I still smoked. If you're a smoker but keep in good shape, I don't think the smoking really holds you back that much compared to the average non-smoker. That being said, I've never quit to see the difference so I can't say for sure.


----------



## DogOfWar (19 Apr 2005)

I dont care how good you are while you smoke- you would do EVEN better if you didnt smoke. I mean thats just a fact. Your physical fitness is affected negatively. 

That being said I imagine doritos and taco bell have a negative effect as well. As long as its not being blown in my face I dont care. Ive never had to "quit" smoking. SO I dont know what its like- so I dont preach. Addictions can be hell to overcome. Ill support anyone trying to quit but I certainly wont force it on anyone. I just think that addictions of any nature are a weakness of character. Of course we all have our vices.


----------



## winchable (19 Apr 2005)

Being what I call a "On again off again" smoker I can say for certain that not smoking me could kick smoking me's ass...at anything, a boxing match or a sprint.
Example I can think of is one day I went hiking out about 15K into the woods without any trouble whatsoever for self imposed sabbatical, had a few cigarettes when I woke up the next morning with breakfast and the hike back wasn't much harder but I definetly noticed the difference at the end of it.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (19 Apr 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> Being what I call a "On again off again" smoker I can say for certain that not smoking me could kick smoking me's ***...at anything, a boxing match or a sprint.
> Example I can think of is one day I went hiking out about 15K into the woods without any trouble whatsoever for self imposed sabbatical, had a few cigarettes when I woke up the next morning with breakfast and the hike back wasn't much harder but I definetly noticed the difference at the end of it.



On again off again is actualy quite hard on your lungs. When you smoke, your lungs adapt somewhat to the toxins, CO and oxygen starvation. When you quit for a while and let your lungs heal up some, then have a few smokes again, you shock your system again, and you really do notice it.


----------



## winchable (19 Apr 2005)

Hmmmm so you're saying smoking is good for me...but alot of it..not just a little?


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (19 Apr 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> Hmmmm so you're saying smoking is good for me...but alot of it..not just a little?


No I am saying that smoking is bad for you (and me) But you will notice the effect of what you do smoke alot more if you quit for a while then smoke a good amount and then take another break. Atleast this has been my experience. So I have cut back to 3 a day except when I am wearing green.


----------



## Krazy Al (19 Apr 2005)

I don't smoke but I do have a cigar once in a while, like once every few months...so nothing really. I think that its the individuals choice to smoke and they shouldn't be thought bad of just because they smoke. It can be a good stress reliever but so is alchol  ;D, and thats how I personally like to let loose, its more fun, u don't get addicted....unless ur a drunk...and everyone does it. Of course drinking does have its limits but I'd say it's better then someking.


----------



## Gouki (19 Apr 2005)

Depends ... fitness wise alcohol can be just as bad cause of the empty calories and infamous beer belly effect..

Guess it just depends on what you want to do..


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Apr 2005)

What really bugged me on my BMQ/SQ, was morning PT. Me, who smoked like a chimney on that course, with other smokers who were about the same, where at the front of the line for a 6k run, when you had these 16-18 year old kids, didn't smoke, should be running circles around us, and they were falling out after about 2k in. 

Now I play sports regularly, mostly Rugby and Hockey, so I run a lot, but the fact that non-smokers where getting more winded than I was, bugs me a bit.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (20 Apr 2005)

I was just looking through some strengthening the forces promos and it said that the CF has an objective to reduce tobacco use/smoking to a rate of 23% by 2008.


----------



## alan_li_13 (21 Apr 2005)

> The problem with me and cigars is that I have a tendency to inhale them as a natural gut result of smoking cigarettes.



You're not suppose to inhale cigar smoke????Then what are u suppose to do?


----------



## Gouki (21 Apr 2005)

Let it waft around inside your mouth a bit. I tend to inhale very slightly just to get a "taste" of it more so to speak. Inhaling too much can make you ill. 

The idea is that it's something to savour, kind of like how you swish around with a fine wine but do not drink.


----------



## winchable (21 Apr 2005)

See this is a sticky point for me.
I've been told by numerous people that you don't inhale cigars, I don't buy it.
I enjoy the taste while inhaling it, let it waft about (VonGarvin I really hope you're not reading this thread you poor sod this isn't going to help at all)

I know alot of people that inhale them, admittingly they are all old men, and I figure if your lungs can handle it and you can get through it without hurling-go for it.
I don't inhale every one, but I definetly inhale a considerable amount compared with many cigar smokers.

But Like I said before, I'm all Hookah now.


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Apr 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> (VonGarvin I really hope you're not reading this thread you poor sod this isn't going to help at all)


Too late
But, here it is, day four (I believe).  I stumbled once and had two fags on Tuesday night while drinking with my wife.  They tasted like poo, so I brushed my teeth and went to bed.  I am on the patch, and no, I didn't do a "Ricky" (From Trailer Park Boys) and smoke while wearing the patch.  Anyway....
I still have some Cigars, BIG HONKING CIGARS.....maybe I'll smoke them sometime with some really fine scotch.  But Even though I am (was?) a hard core smoking advocate (read: chain smoker), I never inhaled cigars.  Not intentionally that is.  Old ports are different, though.
Well, back to cyber smoking!!!!!



:evil:


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (21 Apr 2005)

This thread is going to make me owe buddy $20 bucks... He bet he could quit longer than I could, but I'll be damned if I lose this one. Especialy to a non-army type who will go on at length about how weak I am if I give in...


----------



## Cliff (23 Apr 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Know what? I've been smoking since I was thirteen, been drinking about the same, was out of the house living on my own at 14 1/2. I'm now in my fifties, haven't changed anything and don't want to. Don't infringe on anyone else, if I can help it, and am sympathetic and obliging to those that don't share my lifestyle. I only ask the same in return. Don't preach to me or treat me like the plaque. You don't have to like my lifestyle to like me. I know what I'm doing and the consequences involved. I don't need convincing or preaching. I'll quit when I'm ready or dead. On my terms, my choice, not societies.



I don't smoke or drink, but I think think every one should be able to do so, if they so choose.  I don't care for busy-bodies and the gov micro-managing peoples lives. Sure seems like there's a lot of it, today.


----------



## Polish Possy (25 Apr 2005)

is there a different set of rules with cigars ?
or is it smoke 'em if you got 'em

I think if I was on exercise or something I rather have a cigar then a cigarette but would there be a problem because of the thicker smoke or smell it gives off..
I just thought i would ask.

I am not talking cubans here tho ...


----------

